# g12 coolant



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

ok guys... I have done some research, and I think its crap. Has anyone experienced ANY kind of failure using "normal" coolant? My grandfather is a master mechanic and has been working on cars since 1955. He said its just so audi or whomever can make some extra coinage. Theres no benefit or need to using g12 coolant. I also posted this on another forum of mine, and they say it's BS as well. 
can someone explain very specifically why I need to spend 30$ a gallon on some miracle liquid? 
FWIW, im not adverse to spending the dough. I AM, by principle, adverse to spending needless money on things that dont need be spent.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: g12 coolant (haverty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haverty* »_
Can someone explain very specifically why I need to spend 30$ a gallon on some miracle liquid? 


Here's why: http://www.audizine.com/forum/...63790
Also - you can get G12 at a VW dealer, too, and it's usually a little cheaper (as are a bunch of other items for our engines).


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: g12 coolant (darrenbyrnes)*

hmm makes sense I guess. thanks for the post. 

its not like we change it often enough to cry about it.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Used a reg. extended life in mine for a super brief period of time untill I could get to the dealer to get G12. 
No problems. But was very well flushed before I re-filled with the G12.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: g12 coolant (haverty)*

Sorry, I respect your grandfather and his obscene knowledge of cars, but just because he's been working on cars since 1955 doesn't mean he is an authority; I have had similar issues come up between my Dad and I (who has been a gearhead for a solid 50 years) and while they both do have a ton of experience, they may not know what is best for your less than 10yo German car. Normal PS fluid is red, whereas the OEM stuff is a light blue, and definitely a different consistency; I accidently used the normal Autozone stuff once and within 6mos my steering was making a bunch of noise and acting weird. I drained the fluid, filled it with the OEM stuff, drove, drained, refilled, etc. four times before my steering was ok. If you use the basic Prestone in your coolant system it will react with the G12 and become Jello, which will require some big work to correct (flush engine, possible new radiator, etc.)
Get the big jug of the G12 concentrate, its worth it in the long run and won't go bad - BTW, get used to special fluids, the coolant, power steering, and Haldex fluids are Audi-specific. Also, I've tried non-Audi fluids in the trans, brakes, and rear diff, and none felt as good or lasted as long as the OEM stuff. You need the specific coolant/PS/Haldex fluid because it is per factory spec (which means the systems need those VW/Audi fluids), and the rest of them are just better with OEM fluids. You can trust me or not trust me, its your car, but I'm OCD about my car AND like to save money wherever possible, so it is sound advice.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

totally agree with l88m22vette .... great advice... keep in mind i want to add. u dont have to buy oem fluids from a dealership.. as they usually do charge more than they should. . but do make sure it is oem.. and after much of my research.. between crappystuff and OEM stuff. there really isnt much of a price difference. infact.. the stuff you can get at walmart in a one gallon jug is already premixed. . and the concentrate g12 stuff 1 gallon is like the same price. yet . you get double with the oem stuff after you mix it.
and i have these arguments with family members all the time . the automotive components these days are a tiny bit different than when they were young. i have this argument with my uncle who only puts regular gas into his high compression euro ride... mind you he just leases them and hands the keys back after 3 years.. but stil...... come on.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow that is a great test but seeing the distilled water test makes me wonder what a G12 distilled water mix (that we run in our cars) would look like.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jzobie)*

Its a little less pink, and generally the mix is 50/50 unless you live is some extreme climate zone


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Its a little less pink, and generally the mix is 50/50 unless you live is some extreme climate zone

No I mean in the test that the link led to, it showed that distilled water was a major corrosive. I wonder if it would be the same in the test in a G12/ distilled water mix.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jzobie)*

Nope, the specific instructions on the G12 bottle call for distilled water; having an extra, marked container for mixing is a good idea


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

yup,, you have to mix it .. pentosin say so too. and its totally fine in our cars.. honestly i wouldnt trust anything else....


----------



## haverty (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: g12 coolant (l88m22vette)*

No no, I agree with you, which is why I asked. If I took my grandfathers advice to heart always, I wouldnt need these types of forums







. Thank you guys.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: g12 coolant (haverty)*

We carry coolant for a bit less than the dealer. It is a good idea to keep some on hand so you aren't forced to pay dealer pricing on coolant when you are in a pinch!
Various volumes of G12


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Also, auto manufacturers were not using aluminum heads in cars that often 50 years ago...haha. When VW started this they called for "phosphate free" anti-freeze which was unheard of when my Dad replaced his '73 VW Camper with an '86 Vanagon with the wasserboxer motor. He still had some corrosion issues on those heads which VW replaced under waranty...twice. The move to G11 then G12 is simply an evolution of the right fluid for use with aluminum.

Sean


----------

